# "The Greatest Gift"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I just received the most treasured gift of my life !!! Charles (TexasT) and Lynne just dropped by and left me this wonderful American Flag that was sent to me by their Son, Spec 2 Charlie G.. from his current duty tour in Iraq as a 'thank you' for the Warrior Pens project.. In his attached note he said he had flown the flag on two of their Blackhawk missions..one being the 'most dangerous' of his deployment..

I just can't express how proud I am of this Flag.. My heart aches for the young men and women serving in that hell-hole to try and protect us and our way of life back home in the wonderful USA.. It will occupy the finest place of honor on the mantel of my home for the rest of my days...I am OVERWHELMED !!!

God Bless you and all your buddies, Spec 2 Charlie.. We owe you a debt we can never repay....

Praying to God that you will be back here with your family long before next Christmas...

And...note to Poppa Charles..here's the list of who I can remember participated..Bobby, Surf Hunter, Viking48, Flat Fish, Slip Knot, DeerDude, bill......If I forgot anybody please post up.. Memory ain't quite what it wuz a while ago..LOL...(Think you guys might just be hearing from young Charlie in the near future. LOL) :flag:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

WOW!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

and I got a couple more pens made up to send over...yes that's correct you did see me say that lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very Cool! I am proud of all you woodworkers.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

That is a great gift. Seems like his "thank-you" was as big as your generosity.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW!! Man, what an item to cherish. It is clear you have made an impact!! Way to go man!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim I don't know what to say! That is about the greatest gift you could receive.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bear hide said:


> That is a great gift. Seems like his "thank-you" was as big as your generosity.


Well, Bear..the way I see it ...His "thank-you" was WAAYYYY bigger than what we ALL did....



Bobby said:


> Jim I don't know what to say! That is about the *greatest gift* you could receive.


Your dead-on on that one , Bob.. I know it's the FINEST gift I'll ever receive this Christmas...or any others to come, for that matter..

It'll hold it's place of honor on the mantle right along side of the Flag that was taken from my brother-in-law's coffin when they brought him back from Korea.. He was quite a MAN..but so young to die.. Damm them slant-eyed devils and their 'stink-hole' of a country anyways.. That's why you will never see the geezer behind the wheel of a 'rice-burner'.. (Do you get the impression that I can hold a grudge for a LOOOONG time..?)sad3sm


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

What a *TREASURE!* Good things happen to good people! Way to go 'T'


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

There will be flags for all of the "Warrior Pen" turners. It will take a while for them to go on their own missions in Iraq, but once they do and get shipped home they will be distributed. If you made pens that my wife and I shipped to our troops please PM your address to me and when your flag comes home we will get it to you.

Just before we went to Jim's we talked to Charlie and he was getting ready to go on another mission. Oh! minor correction Charlie is a Chief Warrant Officer 2. That is better then an enlisted specialist who does all of the work and the real commissioned officers who order the work only and sit at the "O" club, but take credit for the work gone right. The warrants fall in between the two extremes where they have all the fun, of flying, and no command responsibilities. LOL

Thanks to Jim for being the CIC of the "Warrior Pen" support brigade and all of it's members for remembering our guys and gals in harms way.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Jim, that is an honor. I know you or anyone else sent pens to recieve a flag or even a Thank You. It was done as a Thank You for the fine young men and women that are serving to our country and keeping us safe here at home. 
These young people join for different reasons, but they are are part of a group of people that should and are very proud to belong to still the best Country in the World. Thanks to All of these that serve or served in the past.


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

YOU GUYS ARE SOMETHING ELSE. MAY GOD SHINE HIS LIGHT ON ALL.

VET 71'-74' CENTRAL HIGHLANDS


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

That is a real treasure. What you turners did for our troops was simply awesome.

I think the flag(s) tell you how much your gifts are appreciated.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That is definitely a treasure. I think all of us will agree that the job they are doing and the sacrifices they are making is sufficient thanks. There is no way to express the appreciation we have for the job they do.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Great !!!!!!!!!!!!!Happy for both ends of this endeavor.

dick


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*The presentation*

It was my honor and privilage as a past warrior to present this flag from a present warrior to another past warrior.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thats awsome


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WHO IS that old phart ??? Gad !!! He looks OLD.. Might be my Grandfather or sumthin'...:rotfl:

Charles...Just got a 'thank you' PM from yore Son..CW2 Charlie G. That is one hell of a Son you got there, Buddy.. He seemed to be more concerned about this old geezer driving around in H-town Christmas traffic than he is with his current situation... What a MAN !!!! Keep giving him our thanks and prayers for all of us...I sent him back an email (a little easier for him than the PM route..according to him) giving him all our thanks and love and prayers for him and all his buddys...and a little 'personal' jabber about what he needs or wants.(that mebbe might be too 'personal' for Mom and Dad.) :tongue:

On another note..our new Buddyette, Lady Linda,told me that her Grand-Daughter is in Special Services training and is gonna be deployed soon. She would be a good candidate, IMHO, for another box full of sticks for her and her fellow Warriors. We'll let Linda let us know what she thinks about the idea.. Linda.....?????????

Thanks again, Charles(TexasT) and Lynne for the visit and the wonderful gift from Charlie....

The OF :flag:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

> On another note..our new Buddyette, Lady Linda,told me that her Grand-Daughter is in Special Services training and is gonna be deployed soon. She would be a good candidate, IMHO, for another box full of sticks for her and her fellow Warriors. We'll let Linda let us know what she thinks about the idea.. Linda.....?????????


Linda send her address in a PM and I will see that some Warrior pens get diverted her way.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

that is truly a wonderful gift. This is probably the best group of folks around!


----------

